# Bookcase/Cabinets



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

I haven't been on the board for a while so I thought I would share a pic of my latest job. I built/installed the two bookcases/cabinets on each side of the fireplace. The units are 9 feet tall and about 45" wide. Each unit has LED lights to light up the shelves. I have done the arches before and each time they get a little easier. Client was happy. Oops, just realized I put this in the wrong category 
.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Really nice work. Very clean lines and good balance. I really like the arched tops to the cabinets.


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful work. The LED lighting really sets it off. 
Hate to say it but that mirror has got to go.


----------

